# T-designer Script needed or not ?



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Ok ...

I now have sore eyes scanning google for CMS T shirt Design Scripts ... I haven't got the time to sit down with flash script and do my own.

I was wondering is it really necessary to have your cart allow people to design their own shirts? or do most of you just get people to email you in their design and requirements?

If it is important, who is recommended all the posts im reading are out of date ...

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Essoplus (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello
We currently use a subscription based solution and in general this is working much better than asking people to mail you the design and keep going back and forth with emails or printing a sample that does not look like what they want and so on.
I was doing this research around July August and below is a list of the solutions I checked.
I am currently looking for a standalone tool to be integrated into a partners website so I will go in the process again, and would appreciate if you let me know how your search ended up as well.
Please note that AKAIK, I have not sen solution that currently supports Vinyl Transfer or paper transfer pricing.
Below is a list of the tools, scripts, system I reviewed for your convenience.
Hope that helps.

URL
http://www.productsdesigner.com/
http://www.harboarts.com/shirtdesigner/index.php?design_link=Products_Design1005564931
http://weprintdesignstudio.com/demo-request
http://www.livedesigner.com/node/8/done?sid=1137
http://www.no-refresh.com/software-pricing.php
http://www.iscripts.com/printlogic/pricing.php
http://ossdesigner.com/samples.php
http://www.2daybiz.com/products/tshirt/TShirt9.php
http://www.deconetwork.com/
http://www.inksoft.com/
http://www.shirttools.com/


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Essoplus said:


> Hello
> We currently use a subscription based solution and in general this is working much better than asking people to mail you the design and keep going back and forth with emails or printing a sample that does not look like what they want and so on.
> I was doing this research around July August and below is a list of the solutions I checked.
> I am currently looking for a standalone tool to be integrated into a partners website so I will go in the process again, and would appreciate if you let me know how your search ended up as well.
> ...


To be honest I gave up looking,
The prices are ridiculous, I appreciate how much time it takes to write code wise, that said these scripts have been out there now for many years and have in many cases paid for themselves several 1000 x over.

I found 1 that was around £900 / $1500 I offered them £500 explaining that .. "hello, we are in a world financial melt down and we should all be helping each other, we are all in this together and lets face it the governments arent doing squat", My reply was simple the price is £900 we dont do discount !.

I then tried a freelance website, but unfortunately most of them speak little English, or more to the point read little English, they completely ignored my requirements and budget when replying to the request.

Im in the middle of redoing the website and have become lazy in my old age opting this time for my self designed Wordpress page using my own template, using woocart, but have now discovered as it's all done, bar loading the cart, that I have to buy plugins for postage and other types of payment methods for it to work :/

But still no CMS system.

I did contemplate maybe getting together with a few online co's and throwing in together to buy a script outright for multi use with no restrictions, but it seems that being a competitive market, everyone's in it for themselves.

I really cant justify £900 the ROI just isnt there, I dont think it will bring in many more sales. Most people have photoshop or similar and know what they want. Most of what we do is over the phone and we then email over a proof, the time is taken to draw up what they want, but it doesnt take long.

What site are you currently using ?


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Going thrugh same crap myself, Decided to use the free designer software that bodek and rhodes will supply you for free and do a redesign of my site to fit..


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

drdeath19134 said:


> Going thrugh same crap myself, Decided to use the free designer software that bodek and rhodes will supply you for free and do a redesign of my site to fit..



what's the url for that ?


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

SaintsDesigns said:


> what's the url for that ?


 Not sure where you are located. But you must be one of there customers. Here is a link to there site!
Bodek and Rhodes Apparel Design Studio


----------



## Essoplus (Feb 23, 2009)

we use www.deconetwork.com
and our url is dapicture.com
would love to get any feedback


----------

